# Devin Harris' journal



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

He's been keeping a log of this season for Sports Illustrated. Check it out.

January 11
January 25
February 22
April 4


----------



## Amir (Mar 2, 2005)

I read the last entry today and I was surprised for well actually


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

> _The coaching change had a direct impact on me. After the All-Star break, Nellie told me my playing time was going to be cut, that he was going to play veterans more as we neared the playoffs. I was pretty disappointed. After he stepped down, my minutes started to go back up. [Assistant] coach [Del] Harris told me they had decided to start playing me more, so while I was sad to see Nellie go, I'm excited to be out there more._


Goodbye Nellie.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

That is why I love AJ so much. He wants everyone to do good, wants everyone to play , and everyone to succeed. I'm so glad he became the head coach this early because I don't think I could stand seeing Nelson as the head coach for much longer.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

They are written fairly well, IMO. A question for DHa or anyone else, what did Devin Harris major in, in college?

Interesting quotes



> _I'm in the NBA! This has been my dream ever since I was 10 years old, playing pickup games in Milwaukee_


 Good to know he has a nice work ethic



> _I also knew Steve and forward Dirk Nowitzki were good friends, and in the beginning Dirk was a little closed off and kind of picked on me in practice. It wasn't until the fourth preseason game that he started to come around, working with me more in practice, trying to get a feel for what the two of us could do._





> _ After that I'll usually bounce around the city with Josh Howard and Marquis Daniels, my two best friends on the team. _


 Nice to see he's made instant friends here, that trio will be a force to be reckoned with in the future



> _Avery Johnson has taken over. Being a former point guard, Avery has been a tremendous help to me, telling me to use both of my hands and playing me one-on-one in practice. (I usually beat him but sometimes I have to let him win because he's the coach.) Of course he's also harder on me than he is on most of the other guys. I know he will do well as a coach, and I hope I'll be able to continue to improve while he's running the show_.


 I love Avery Johnson.

Devin Harris will just keep improving in my mind, he loves the game and has a great work ethic. Couple that with a coach like Avery Johnson, and the sky is the limit for Devin.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Theo! said:


> They are written fairly well, IMO. A question for DHa or anyone else, what did Devin Harris major in, in college?


Sociology, according to his NBA.com Draft Profile.

Seems like a well-spoken kid.


----------



## Elyas (Mar 24, 2005)

He is a really good writer, if this wasn't edited professionally. After reading the journal entries, I actually like him alot more than before. I was happy for him when I saw him come into the game thinking how honored he feels to be playing in the NBA. I think some of these young players don't have the feeling of humbleness.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I still don't think it was as good as Paul Shirleys blog :laugh:


----------

